# Akebono



## jimbob (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys. Am very close to letting my katos go to try new things. Cant shake my attraction to akebono. Ive read all I can but was just seeing if there was any more feedback. Being a home cook the workhorse aspect of the kato just really isnt important, and while I have enjoyed its cutting capabilities, I kinda feel like I could go something thinner. Any other recommendations are welcome!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 12, 2018)

??


----------



## Nemo (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm sure you've read that it's thin behind the edge but more robust at the spine. Heavy for a knife that behaves this thin. Fairly good food release for a thinner knife but it ain't no workhorse grind. Nice flattish profile. Nice taper. Doesn't bend much for a knife that behaves so thin. Good HT of blue2. Fairly good edge retention. Nice to sharpen. Nice handle. Rounded spine and choil. Been in my rotation for a couple of months now and it is the knife I reach for most often (but not if I need really good food release).

Is there anything else that you are wanting to know?


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 12, 2018)

You and me both Jimbob, just havent pulled the trigger yet


----------



## Krakorak (Jun 12, 2018)

Here, guys, is a gallery I made of mine (http://rhamphorhynchus.rajce.idnes....m_gyuto_by_Kenichi_Shiraki_and_Hirosugu_Tosa/), maybe it could help you a bit to see what for instance the distal taper is like, etc...And if incidentally somebody would be interested to get it, its available...its basically unused, has seen only some test cutting...For me its just a little too laserish, otherwise its a hell of a knife!


----------



## Jville (Jun 12, 2018)

Can one of you guys that might be selling your Kato pm me, if you decide too. I used one from somebody, and would love to get a 240 workhorse or a 210 would be great too. I haven't used a standard but would also be interested.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 12, 2018)

Very funny Stefan. Would give good cuddles


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 12, 2018)

jimbob said:


> Very funny Stefan. Would give good cuddles



Local hero in his hometown Waimanalo, HI, after his career in sumo. I have been out of the knife-buying game for too long, had never heard of Akebono knives...

Stefan


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2018)

Really enjoyed my akebono. Maintaining soft iron non KU is difficult for me...only reason I let it go.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 12, 2018)

I still haven't seen one of these in person but from pictures they sure seem to be nice knives, very attractive to me.


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2018)

I've always been interested in those, but them running short is a deal breaker for me including ikedas offerings.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 12, 2018)

panda said:


> I've always been interested in those, but them running short is a deal breaker for me including ikedas offerings.


Akebono doesn't run short.

In the traditional Sakai fashion, Akatsuki does run short but James said that he specifically asked for the Akebono to not run short.

Certainly, mine is true to length while the Akatsuki I compared it to ran short.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah akebono is 50-53mm ish x 245mm ish


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2018)

ooooooooo, I may have to consider one in the future without a handle.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2018)

Its a Sakai knife but with the proper measurements &#128512;


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been drooling over an Akebono since they came out. Couldn't hold out any longer, so I just pulled the trigger on a 240.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 21, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Its a Sakai knife but with the proper measurements [emoji3]


Yep. Mine came today. 54.5mm tall, 246mm long from heal to tip. Almost too pretty to use. Almost.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 21, 2018)

MrHiggins said:


> Yep. Mine came today. 54.5mm tall, 246mm long from heal to tip. Almost too pretty to use. Almost.


Too good a knife to not use


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 22, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Too good a knife to not use


Oh, I agree, it's just a nicer looking knife than I'm used to. I've already taken it to the stones (it had a terrible ootb edge) and tested it on some old potatoes (food release is not great). 

On the plus side, it's the exact right measurements and it balances just where I like it to. I'm looking forward to putting it through the paces this weekend.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 22, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Its a Sakai knife but with the proper measurements &#128512;



Ill totally eat my words and say a 230mm version would be cool too &#128526;


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 27, 2018)

So the Akebono came with by far the worst OOTB edge I've ever experienced. At first, I tried a conservative approach with a progression starting at 1000. Didn't even come close to being enough. I ended up having to start on a DMT diamond plate to set an angle, then on to 400-1000-3000. I finally got the knife where I want it be, but I've never experienced anything like that from a new knife.

Anyway, now that the elbow grease has been applied, I'm enjoying it. A nice upper-middle weight selection in my quiver.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 27, 2018)

No worries if you're buying $500 knives OOTB edges are over rated.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 27, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> No worries if you're buying $500 knives OOTB edges are over rated.



I expect OOTB edges to suck, but not to this extent, especially at the price point and marketing statements in the product description. No big deal, but I did expect more....


----------



## Nemo (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow, completely different to my experience.

Mine came with a very sharp edge which didn't need any attention for a couple of weeks of home use. Very easy to touch up on Kitayama. Also very straightforward to sharpen (once again, I only used Kitayama, not a full progreassion IIRC).


----------



## XooMG (Jun 27, 2018)

Distal taper between my 210s is a bit different.

Akebono left, Kato right:


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 27, 2018)

XooMG said:


> Distal taper between my 210s is a bit different.
> 
> Akebono left, Kato right:



nice pic, XooMG


----------



## Omega (Jul 1, 2018)

Good Lord, @XooMG. That picture is fantastic.. and really encapsulates why I love Kato.


----------



## fatboylim (Jul 5, 2018)

XooMG said:


> Distal taper between my 210s is a bit different.
> 
> Akebono left, Kato right:


That is an awesome visual. It explains why Kato is so unique.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jul 5, 2018)

XooMG said:


> Distal taper between my 210s is a bit different.
> 
> Akebono left, Kato right:


This photo has got me thinking (and that's never good!). My two most expensive knives (She.Han 240 and Akebono) both lack a distal taper. All my other gyuto do have a distal taper (Mazaki, Kochi, Itinomonn, Ikeda). 

It seems like producing a taper would be harder than not doing so. I wonder why my two pricy knives lack it. 

Any insight into why my expensive knives lack taper and my cheap ones have it, or is my sample not reflective of the general knife population and I shouldn't extrapolate anything.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 5, 2018)

Often times KU knives don’t have much taper it seems. Kochi is one of those exceptions. Funny thing is I never noticed my old akebono not having a distal taper.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jul 5, 2018)

MrHiggins said:


> ... or is my sample not reflective of the general knife population and I shouldn't extrapolate anything.



Pretty much this...


----------

